# Eggs??



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Brake some open and see what you see.
Looks like old dried up animal scat to me.


----------



## Tiny207 (Mar 12, 2011)

The pic doesn't do much, but there were 2mm holes in some of them. Girlfriend freaked out already and ordered me to throw them out lol


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ever see the movie "Them"?

Well, that's not them. 

They could be termite larva hard to tell looking at the pic on my phone


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

They appear very similar to bumble bee nest material.


----------

